# Sinedots filter...wie?



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

> sinddots filter




??was??

aber das thema is wirklich kuhl


----------



## Bown (27. Dezember 2002)

Sorry meinte "sinedots" 

wie Hier 

grüße
Bown


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Dezember 2002)

Sinedots ist ein Filterplugin für Photoshop ...

Hier findet Ihr eine Beschreibung dazu *.:klick:.*

und Ihr könnt es euch hier runterladen *.:klick:.*


----------



## Bown (27. Dezember 2002)

Einfach in dein "zusatzplug-in" verzeichnis kopieren.

ne warte, ich glaube dieser filter hat sogar *.exe die selbs instaliert !
gruß bown


----------



## |FAT|paRa (27. Dezember 2002)

och ja, doppelt is besser.

war nich ganz in der welt war ne .exe bei. gg

lol, hab ein erstes ergebnis paar sachen eingestellt und schon siehts so aus


----------



## Bown (27. Dezember 2002)

wenn du das ein paar mal duplizierst und jedesmal ein wenig anders bzw. mit ein wenig "schmackes" bearbeitest dürftest du auf ähnliche ergebnisse kommen.
Gruß
Bown


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

wie funktioniert dieser fitler?Kann man mir das bitte erklären?Und zeigt mal eure ergebnisse!

Bis dann
J  jukono


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Dezember 2002)

was soll man da erklären?
geh unter [Filter] -> [DragonFly] -> [Sinedots...] 
mach deine einstellungen, so wie du sie haben willst
und drück auf ok.
und nicht vergessen, hier ist kein showroom

nehm aber lieber Sinedots II , da siehst du gleich wie es werden wird

edit
tutorial


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

aber ich sehe keinen sinn, ain dermitte wo man das ergebniss sehen sollte kommt nix und wenn ich vorher ein rechteck gemacht habe und das dann so filtern will ändert sich das kein stück, egal wie ich an den reglern mache


----------



## Bown (27. Dezember 2002)

den filter instalieren, dann einfach sinedots filter wählen, ein wenig experementieren und färben --> Fertig.
Und so siehts aus:


----------



## |FAT|paRa (27. Dezember 2002)

noch einmal ganz langsam erklärt:

1. Du Downloadest den Filter (ist .zip)
2. Du entpackst das Archiv
3. Du Installierst die .exe datei die im Archiv vorhanden ist
4. Wenn du in Photoshop bei Filter>DragonFly>Sinedots immer noch nicht auswählen kannst nimm die Plug-In Datei aus dem archiv und kopier sie in dein Ordner Photoshop>Zusatzmudule>Filter rein.
5. Oder hast du während der Installation des Filters die ganze Zeit Photoshop geöffnet? Dann ein kleiner Tipp: Schließe Ps und starte es wieder, dann ist ps aktualisiert. dann guck mal.

also, wenns jetzt immer noch nicht klappt weiß ichs nich mehr. haste wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. *g*


----------



## Jojukono (28. Dezember 2002)

neinneinneinneinnein

ihr versteht mich nicht.

ich habe den filter erfolgreich installiert und habe ihn auch ausgeführt.Wenn ich ihn anwende ohn vorher ein objekt dagehabt hatte passiert garnichts, egal wie ich dir regler verschiebe.

wenn ich den gesammten hintergrund mit einer farbe gefüllt habe kommen komische "löscher" in das hintergrundbild, egal wie ich die regler verstelle

wenn ich ein quadrat als ausgangobjekt nehme ändert sich nur im qaudrat leichte strukturen.

Aber sowas wie das 2. über mir oder von |FAT| bekomm ich nicht hin.

J  jukono


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2002)

1. Wähle eine Farbe die sich
vom Hintergrund abhebt und
versuch es erneut. Kann ja
nicht gehen wenn du die gleiche
farbe im Hintergrund hast und im
Objekt. Falls sich nichts ändert,
mach mal einen Hacken bei der Option "Inverse"

2. Installier Sinedots II,
da kannst du die Farbe seperat auswählen.
download


und sowas kann rauskommen


----------



## |FAT|paRa (28. Dezember 2002)

sinedots II hatte ich mir auch draufgemacht, aber da is mir immer ps abgestürtzt. 

und wenn du bei sinedots I was schönes gemacht hast kannst ja trotzdem das einfärben (STRG + U und das häkchen färben aktivieren) so kommen auch schöne ergebnisse raus.


----------



## Jojukono (29. Dezember 2002)

man kann sogar TRENDWHORE artige dinger mit sinedots II machen (siehe bild)


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2002)

könntest du deine 3fach posts bitte lassen? danke.

und ließt du vielleicht mal, was hier geschreiben wird. ich hab geschreiben du sollst gefälligst sinedots II installieren und habe dir dazu sogar ein tutorial verlinkt

und was ist *trendwore* ich kenn nur trendwhore und trendwhore ist hässlich, zumindest in diesem fall.


----------

